# Your most memorable funny moment in any game?



## Oath (Jul 31, 2008)

We've all been there. Something happens in the game either funny or unexpected and you almost laugh yourself into a coma. If it hasnt happened to you... your day will come...

Sooo, ^Topic.

Mine is when I first saw Samus die in Metroid NES. Instead of her suit breaking off and her floating/lighting up..... she exploded into *fiery chunks*.
I experienced massive laughter, extreme pain, and a "WTF" reaction.

No, its not funny to many, but it was pretty damn funny to me.


----------



## fateastray (Jul 31, 2008)

Klarth F. Lester: "I bet she fucks like a tiger!" - Tales of Phantasia (SNES) - DeJap Translation.


----------



## jpxdude (Jul 31, 2008)

"A winner is you!"


----------



## gov78 (Jul 31, 2008)

I loled


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jul 31, 2008)

gov78 said:
			
		

> I loled



That pic makes it look like she is wearing a leash.

Also my most memorable funny moment is in the GBA Summon Night Swordcraft Story games playing a female and getting the summon monsters that say the same thing about kissing/marrying you whether you are male/female(first game was Sugar the female water spirit and second game was the half angel/half devil psycho)


----------



## Oath (Jul 31, 2008)

fateastray said:
			
		

> Klarth F. Lester: "I bet she fucks like a tiger!" - Tales of Phantasia (SNES) - DeJap Translation.







ROFL!


----------



## Devante (Aug 1, 2008)

A friend and I were playing 'Legend of Oasis' for the Sega Saturn using the 2-player code.

We just so happened to be walking up the stairs at the same time exactly side by side.
Then a giant iron ball started falling down the stairs, and we both immediately turned our characters completely around and started simply walking down the stairs at the exact same time.

We cracked up for a long time.
It was even a running joke for the longest time.

A "you had to be there" moment.


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 1, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

> Also my most memorable funny moment is in the GBA Summon Night Swordcraft Story games playing a female and getting the summon monsters that say the same thing about kissing/marrying you whether you are male/female(first game was Sugar the female water spirit and second game was the half angel/half devil psycho)


Not the most memorable...but it's something I remembered coz it was one of the few reasons why I finished the game. > Sugar/Pratty/Sanary threesome. ^^ Good times.

Hmm...I'm drawing a blank on the most memorable funny moment though. >_> I'm pretty sure it wasn't a GBA game...

Well, I always thought it was funny how I couldn't defeat the Serpent boss in FF9 years ago when I was still a kid. (Can you blame me? I just kept mashing the X button. ^^)


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 3, 2008)

now this occurs EVERY TIME I play with about 5 friends in mario kart


----------



## Trolly (Aug 3, 2008)

:\
Of all the games I've played, I actually can't think of one. There probably was a memorable moment for me, but I can't honestly remember.
Perhaps games-related was my friend who hilariously "christened" his GameCube discs by putting them in his mouth when he first bought them. Suprisingly never caused one problem with any of his games.


----------



## Private|Par (Aug 4, 2008)

I've had many hilarious gaming moments, especially when I have a Halo Party. 7 guys and 2 Xboxes. Halo 2. I haven't had much more fun in a while. The most memorable.. Maybe when I jumped out of a Banshee, killed two of my friends and was about to kill a third and the Banshee fell on my head. Or when me and my friend were imitating Red Vs. Blue, moving our characters heads up and down to simulate talking. I turned around to go over to my third friend, saying, "Don't kill me, Sam. I'm just going to talk to you." I swapped from the rocket launcher to the sword, he panicked and fired a rocket in my face.

The most fun, however, is sniping people from half a map away. Especially if they have lagged and you make it look like you shot them through a wall. Yes, I'm more of an ass then those Zergrushers.


----------



## Gullwing (Aug 4, 2008)

Is this moment of Tales of Phantasia true or ur just kidding cause I never played this game....


----------



## fateastray (Aug 4, 2008)

It's true. It's from the unofficial DeJap translation of the Japan-only SNES version of Tales of Phantasia.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Aug 4, 2008)

Private|Parts said:
			
		

> I've had many hilarious gaming moments, especially when I have a Halo Party. 7 guys and 2 Xboxes. Halo 2. I haven't had much more fun in a while. The most memorable.. Maybe when I jumped out of a Banshee, killed two of my friends and was about to kill a third and the Banshee fell on my head. Or when me and my friend were imitating Red Vs. Blue, moving our characters heads up and down to simulate talking. I turned around to go over to my third friend, saying, "Don't kill me, Sam. I'm just going to talk to you." I swapped from the rocket launcher to the sword, he panicked and fired a rocket in my face.
> 
> The most fun, however, is sniping people from half a map away. Especially if they have lagged and you make it look like you shot them through a wall. Yes, I'm more of an ass then those Zergrushers.



Those sessions are fun I remember my cousin used to sing "Skyrockets in flight, Afternoon Delight" when using the rocket launcher. I also have a vague memory of somebody using the Golden Gun in Goldeneye and singing "Cause I've got the Golden Biscuit"(to the tune of I've got a golden ticket)


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Trolly (Aug 4, 2008)

Haha, that's hilarious. We're all oh so mature...


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 4, 2008)

I played monster hunter portable 2 english patch for psp (patch by zeol i think thats his name). Whenever you die it says "You got Sh!tkicked"


----------



## TinyTine (Aug 4, 2008)

"He gave me a cold, shocked stare as if I'd just farted at a funeral"

_George Stobbart, Broken Sword 1_


----------



## Trolly (Aug 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "He gave me a cold, shocked stare as if I'd just farted at a funeral"
> 
> George Stobbart, Broken Sword 1








 I totally forgot Broken Sword, that's filled with odd but funny comments like those. I can't actually remember any others though, I played it a few years ago.


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 4, 2008)

Tombi 2

I was hanging on this pole when this flying pig (the normal ones, not the boss) came after me. I kept on attacking him with a grapple (weakest weapon of all) and I made sure he will never touch the ground.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 4, 2008)

I have such a bad memory I can't think of any ;_;


I'll think of something eventually... maybe...


----------



## myuusmeow (Aug 4, 2008)

Maria from GTA LCS was hilarious. "Save my ass...and maybe it might be yours"
Also the second time you go to the church in Stauton Island:
Toni: Forgive me Father for I have sinned.
Father: Holy crap, Toni, what now?!
Toni: Whoa, Father, language!


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 6, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Tombi 2
> 
> I was hanging on this pole when this flying pig (the normal ones, not the boss) came after me. I kept on attacking him with a grapple (weakest weapon of all) and I made sure he will never touch the ground.


I loved that game! I still LOL at the fact that you have to throw bosses into bags to beat them! I also loved the humor they insert into conversations!


----------



## luisrodl (Aug 6, 2008)

Well the only game that I haved LOL in a maniacal and almost scary way is No More Heroes. The cutscene after the "fight" with Letz Sake, the cutscene before the second to last boss and the ending (the real one, althought the bad one is funny in a WTF sort of way) are one of the most surreal, funniest and LOL moments in all my gaming history.


----------



## LFF (Aug 6, 2008)

Tombi/a was awesome. 

Moving on, my favourite moment in a game was all of "Don't Eat The Mushroom", a level for Knytt Stories.


----------



## Hooya (Aug 6, 2008)

fateastray said:
			
		

> Klarth F. Lester: "I bet she fucks like a tiger!" - Tales of Phantasia (SNES) - DeJap Translation.



That.

Or, this was pretty cute in Final Fantasy IX:


----------



## roguetrip (Aug 6, 2008)

I have two that I can remember

first on is on Carmageddon 2 for the PC, on one of the snow levels there are two ice sculptures of bears, if you destroy them it will say "thats the last time he'll shit in the woods"

another was playing half-life 2, I killed two soldiers and one just appropriately landed face down and the other face down onto the first guy in just the right waywhich was just awful LOL. I tried to get a pick but they had just moved slid off each other as I snapped the pic


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 6, 2008)

All the way through Disgaea but mostly whenever the Prism Rangers were involved.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Aug 7, 2008)

luisrodl said:
			
		

> Well the only game that I haved LOL in a maniacal and almost scary way is No More Heroes. The cutscene after the "fight" with Letz Sake, the cutscene before the second to last boss and the ending (the real one, althought the bad one is funny in a WTF sort of way) are one of the most surreal, funniest and LOL moments in all my gaming history.



I also thought the baseball part was hilarious. I mean come on, to stop fighting so they can pitch baseballs so you can hit them back at them?!?!


----------



## jaz (Aug 9, 2008)

Killing scientists in Half-Life 1 is very exciting


----------



## pikirika (Aug 9, 2008)

When I saw the Skull bartender in Castlevania POR, I'm really into cocktails so that made me laugh to beat the band. His "Adios motherfucker" is really tasty and the Bloody Mary is explosive against the hangover!


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 9, 2008)

I forgot, but a particular moment in Tales of the Abyss. Jade be a funny man.


----------



## jabjab (Aug 9, 2008)

most recent funny for me was in elite beat agents.
You're my inspiration, 'failing' the first section of the song and the corresponding cutscene.
Quite a few funny in that.


----------



## Private|Par (Aug 10, 2008)

I have difficulty "failing" in EBA. I'll have to give that a try though.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 10, 2008)

Climbing up the flag pole to the the 1 up in the floating island world (2nd stage) of Super Mario 64. I was facing the right way but when the mushroom appeared, I jumped to get it and instead of grabbing it and landing on the platform, I fell off the level for some reason. Face planting right into King Bobomb in the first world was funny as hell. There were lots of moments in Banjo Kazooie/Tooie that made me laugh out loud but I can't remember them.


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 10, 2008)

Call me a bad sport, but I've only done it once and I thought it was a hoot! While playing Unreal Tournament 2004, we were playing this racing assault map in space and unprovoked and out of impulse, I started persuading people to get into my vehicle so I can drive them to the designated target. When they all got aboard, I drove them off the cliff and we all ended up dying. Haven't done it since, but when I did, I was laughing and rolling on the floor crying tears of joy.


----------



## luisrodl (Aug 10, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

> luisrodl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O yeah, I forgot about that part, but to me it wasn't very much to laugh as to a thinking what the hell is happening here when the baseball players start throwing balls at me. I think overall No More Heroes is to me the funniest game I have ever played. But now I remember that in the first few hours of Final Fantasy IX, when Zidane touches Garnet's ass by mistake and he says Ooooo soft, I LOL for a while.


----------



## Trolly (Aug 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Moving on, my favourite moment in a game was all of "Don't Eat The Mushroom", a level for Knytt Stories.



Aha, yeah, that's pretty damn funny. Don't know of any other funny levels that have been made though.

Oh, just thought of a rather funny moment. Sometimes in Oblivion, the voice-acting gets mixed up a bit. When you start talking to a woman beggar, one of the conversations will be met with a thick, crackly beggar's voice, and the other is voice-acted by a posh, rich type of person. While it doesn't sound funny when I say it, anyone who's had it happen to them will agree it's pretty 'WTF?'.


----------



## RebelX (Aug 12, 2008)

Probably the funniest moment I have ever experienced in a game was in Deus Ex. The first one, not the second. This YouTube video illustrates it perfectly. Listen to how JC says, "A bomb!" I was on the floor crying with laughter.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hmm can't really think of any...


----------



## HBK (Aug 12, 2008)

"Felix peeked into the wardrobe.... What in--!!! What's with all these bathrobes!? Where are the baths?" - Golden Sun: TLA, Lemuria

"Dullahan! Stop hitting yourself!" - GS: TLA

"You spoony bard!" - FFIV

"Mayor of Alhafra: "You expect me to believe that a group of people could walk - on foot! - from Madra to Alhafra?"

Alhafran guard 1 (mind read): "I hate being so secretive around people, deep down all I want to do is read them some of my poetry"

Alhafran guard 2 (mind read): "My partner seems a bit on edge lately, maybe I should bake him a cake"


----------

